# Redfish Photo Contest For Okuma Serrano Baitcaster



## rpavlick (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi 2coolers, 

This is Rob from the 2cool marketing department. I have a great contest for you that you can all participate in right on this thread. 

Okuma 2009 Redifsh Photo Contest

2coolfishing.com and Okuma want to see your favorite redfish photo of 2009! This must be a personal photograph that you either took yourself or someone took of you holding up a redfish or releasing a redfish. You may also choose to post a photo of a friend or family member holding up or releasing a redfish. Remember, this must be a 2009 photo. You may only post one photo. During this 60 day contest, other registered users can vote for their favorite photo. To vote, just post what photo you vote for on this thread. You may only vote once. *The winner will receive an Okuma Serrano reel! *

So lets see those photos! Here is a picture and description of the Serrano Reel. Or click here to visit the Okuma website. 

Serrano low-profile baitcast reels from Okuma are designed for smooth performance in both fresh and saltwater environments. Built upon a rigid die cast aluminum (ALC) frame, Serrano reels are made to handle all types of freshwater species as well as inshore brutes such as redfish. The aluminum right sideplate keeps all of the heavy duty, machine cut Dura brass gearing in perfect alignment, while the graphite left sideplate reduces weight and is easily removed for access to the adjustable 8-position Velocity Control System. The Dura brass gearing featured in the Serrano reels are stronger and more durable than traditional baitcast gears.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

*Redfish*

Caught in March earlier this year at Anahuac National Wildlife Refuge on a Royal Purple Devil Eye


----------



## rpavlick (Mar 11, 2009)

Great Pic! Thanks for sharing. The background is so nice it almost looks like a painting!


----------



## Hogheaven (May 25, 2004)

My favorite that I took this year. I'm not fully seen in it but it does have a certain quality that I like. LOL.


----------



## mardigrastopsntails (May 20, 2008)

Caught in Boggy Bayou last weekend


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

here is mine. wish i could have posted one with only the fish and the boat.


----------



## fjperales (Dec 26, 2007)

*pic of my red at rocky slough*

heres my nice 28 inch red i caught @ rocky slough !!!


----------



## hoser76 (Oct 29, 2008)

Couple of Redfish from EastFlats


----------



## Spazbyte (Dec 14, 2008)

*August 7, 2009*

Caught and released.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

*September 30, 2009*

Caught her September 30, 2009 (released). Too bad it's just one picture, there's another good one of the same fish.
Taken by 2cool member dwhite


----------



## vivaterlingua (Oct 8, 2009)

Gotta go with Auer Power. Cool pic, nothin too fancy


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

vivaterlingua said:


> Gotta go with Auer Power. Cool pic, nothin too fancy


Thanks! She was a beautiful fish


----------



## SJAdventures (Mar 18, 2008)

Caught and Released: Mar. 5, 2009


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

Auer Power said:


> Thanks! She was a beautiful fish


How we gonna split a reel if we win? LOL jk


----------



## flatshunter (Jan 16, 2006)

*redfish*

Here's a pic of a red that casey smartt caught.........and released


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

Caught on the same trip as Auer Power, except roles were reversed this time, i landed it and he took the pic!


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

dwhite said:


> How we gonna split a reel if we win? LOL jk


Were not! LOL


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

*REDS..*

*One of me and one of my youngest.....*


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

*I can't find a red in my bathtub*

This one may have been lost, he was swimming with the trout. He swallowed the hook on my gulp so he was not released.


----------



## BlazerBay2420 (May 19, 2006)

*CPR RED*

Sept 2009 west galv


----------



## unspokenkid (May 26, 2009)

here ya go


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

*Baffin Bay toad.*

My entry 19.7 lbs. Just barely over sized.


----------



## wmrcer (Dec 24, 2008)

CPR


----------



## whg1128 (Nov 4, 2005)

I think that toad red is really cool looks like theres a pelican inside that thing... but I love the spots on Spazbytes... I gotta upload mine after work


----------



## fishminer (Jan 4, 2006)

*My Boy's Limit*

Baffin Bay Limit for my youngest. All arties.............


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

WOW Look what comes out of the wood word with a free reel promo.. Keep em coming.. I'l post one later


----------



## Redfishing1983 (Nov 21, 2008)

This is my wife and I during Spring Break down in the POC area. Her biggest red to date as if you can't tell by the smile on her face. She is the best fishing partner ever!


----------



## Outklassed (Jan 13, 2007)

*Sabine Red*

Caught and Halfshelled.....Photo by Cajunasian


----------



## bigmcm119 (Oct 5, 2006)

Brother's First Bull Red - Facial expression says it all


----------



## KillerShrimp (Jan 12, 2005)

My girlfriends 5yr daughter with her first redfish.. I sightcasted it, it was about the 3rd one.. The Hannah Montana fishing rod was a bit of a trick to hook a fish on..


----------



## duck44 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Like Father Like Son*

Starting him out right


----------



## bushshad (Jul 10, 2009)

*My neighbours wife... 1st redfish*

she was addicted after that


----------



## Spazbyte (Dec 14, 2008)

whg1128 said:


> I think that toad red is really cool looks like theres a pelican inside that thing... but I love the spots on Spazbytes... I gotta upload mine after work


Appreciate it. :dance:


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Dug through some .. My sis in law Ana.. Double Hook Ups and my Fav red Catcher.. Kayce, My Daughter. She want a pink pole and a green reel.. Fav Colors.. Go Fish,,, Enjoy


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Part 2*

Priceless Double hook up with my daughter, Sis n lay Ana and My first mate Klever. He can reel in a bait caster..LOL


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

*Super Spook Red*

28in red caught on a full size bone and chrome Super Spook.


----------



## Frontier210 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Blue Skys*

Got Tail?:texasflag


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

One of my favorites. Caught this red in a back shallow pond.


----------



## redfishandy (Feb 28, 2009)

*My first red on a lure!!!*

This was Williams first red caught on a lure. Now he is hooked!!!


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

*Kaylor's oversized red*

Kaylor's pic


----------



## redfishandy (Feb 28, 2009)

*Larges Red I have ever caught.*

This is the best I can do. Only took 45 minutes to land this one!


----------



## KMock (Feb 6, 2009)

*early morning CPR*

cruising south early, saw the push, coffee in one hand, rod & throttle in the other, casted, 30" released. good start to a 40 fish day in the ULM


----------



## nka9821 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Colton's bull red*

Caught 10-10-09 Released after photo.


----------



## TxAdam (Jun 28, 2007)

Probably not the prettiest picture in the world, but the one I'm most proud of...my first redfish! As a converted bass fisherman, this was the first time I realized how much I love saltwater fishing. I guess it didn't hurt we were in the Chandeleur's!!


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

*POC Red Fish*

Caught This Bad boy in POC and Released!


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

I had too many to choose from... Here are a couple from the last month or so, One of my buddy and another one I call "I see spots"


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

Venice LA


----------



## River Fisher (Aug 22, 2006)

CPR Colton's Biggest Red. San Bernard River.


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

Caught and released 33" er at Chocolate.


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

*26 incher red*

this is one of my favorite pic of me with the redfish in galveston west bay..july 17th 2009


----------



## steelrain202 (Jul 2, 2008)

My biggest red ever caught in Sept of 2009
This my wife and her first redfi. She caught it in July 2009 this fish has her hooked on redfish. She won a tourney with it. She was the only female to turn in a red and took first place. She was supposed to win a Woodee Rod but the event organizers didnt have enough rods to give out she felt a little cheated but none the less she was happy to beat me. I turned in nothing


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

My only good shot for 09...a Trinity rojo, one of many that day. Sorry though, any of them kid shots should take it hands down.


----------



## Tonysend2001 (Apr 22, 2005)

*West Bay Rat cpr*

Little rat pic was all I could find.


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

How about two at once on a spook jr.?

















Oh and that Reel would look sweet on one of FTU's "green" rods.
--Hop


----------



## rpavlick (Mar 11, 2009)

Wow great photos everyone. Keep em coming. remember to post if want to vote. Obviously there is time to vote. The multiple pics look great. Thanks!


----------



## cheetah (May 30, 2006)

Me and my Buddy in August 2009 Aransas Bay


----------



## newbraunfelsraider (Oct 14, 2009)

Fishing out of Port Aransas with my Father in Law, early spring.


----------



## wadefisher3180 (Mar 14, 2007)

at the super flats...caught and released...gulp 3" shrimp in natural...
35+"....


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

The release...


----------



## AlanF (Jul 30, 2009)

*My lovely wife.*


----------



## idlethru (Oct 11, 2007)

My girlfriend this past Saturday October 10, 2009. 
Nine Mile Hole...28" 7.62lb
CCA Babes on Baffin winner
Donated alive to Texas Parks & Wildlife CCA/CPL Marine Hatchery


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

*Hannah Wilson*

My fishing partner! She caught about 20 or so on my birthday. Could not wipe the smile off her face. Her arms were JELLO! It don't get better than this....


----------



## txhooker (Sep 29, 2009)

*My son with his first*

He caught this one on 10/11/09 using shad.


----------



## man-on-wade (Mar 21, 2009)

*Reds*

East Matty sunset in March


----------



## tommyswt (Sep 16, 2009)

*my vote*



ExplorerTv said:


> 28in red caught on a full size bone and chrome Super Spook.


my vote goes to this one. i have never seen one with a spook all the way down its throat! those things are 4 or 5 inches long


----------



## Glitterbee (Sep 26, 2006)

My boyfriend and fishing partner...
Sight-casted and released in September.


----------



## SPECKulator (Feb 24, 2005)

My wife Kathy with her biggest fish to date. 41" red caught and released in POC September 26, 2009.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Sons, daughters, friends, wives, neighbors ... etc.

LOTS of great pictures - even better memories.


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

here is a pics of my personal best bull red caught labor day weekend in Sargent.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

those reds have some beautiful color on em Capt. Juarez


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

Spazbyte said:


> Caught and released.


Nice spot. Unique. Good one to release.


----------



## BlazerBay2420 (May 19, 2006)

*fresh from the bay today*

Decided to add a few more, west galv.


----------



## phly phisher (Dec 31, 2006)

CPR


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

Drum Bay red


----------



## SUPERSAM (May 13, 2007)

Lil Man.....We had an awesome Summer bite. He loves it almost as much as I do.


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

umm..... I think one pic a person is the rules


----------



## eddien22 (Apr 15, 2009)

*Caught & Released 10-14-09*

38" Red going back for for the next guy to fight!


----------



## RedAg (Apr 26, 2007)

*My Future Partner*

My Future Partner


----------



## kutb8t (Jul 1, 2009)

*bastrop red*

went out with acouple of friends


----------



## Spazbyte (Dec 14, 2008)

Worthy 2 Keep said:


> Nice spot. Unique. Good one to release.


Thanks, appreciate your comments.. Spaz


----------



## aggiephil30 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Father n Son*

Freeport jetties, caught and released nine.
Great pics all!


----------



## rpavlick (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi Everyone. 

Great photos thus far! I just wanted to reiterate the rules. You should be only posting one photo. By posting several you are making it hard for users to choose one which will make it tough for you to tally up votes on one photo. However, if you just feel like sharing them all, go right ahead! 

Users who want to vote, just clearly post what photo posted by who gets your vote. You have time to vote if you are waiting. 

Also remember 2009 photos please. 

Finally, the winner has to take me fishing.....just kidding. 

Thanks!

Rob


----------



## rumdumb (Apr 17, 2008)

daughters first bull red trip


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

*Mud Suckers...*

1. Me with a few

2. My good buddy with a nice one

3,4,& 5. My Mom with her first Red.


----------



## Spazbyte (Dec 14, 2008)

My vote goes to Spazbyte, of course.


----------



## GWHunter (Jul 9, 2007)

*70 Spots on this 39 inch Redfish*

I caught this redfish on Monday the 12th of October. (This week.) At least 44 spots on this side and 26 on the other. He is still swimming. Port O'connor, Tx.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm going to have to vote for *Auer Power*


----------



## LJeanGrayless (Sep 14, 2009)

NICE!!!



GWHunter said:


> I caught this redfish on Monday the 12th of October. (This week.) At least 44 spots on this side and 26 on the other. He is still swimming. Port O'connor, Tx.


----------



## Speckwrangler (May 27, 2004)

*POC*

POC 29" red CPR...


----------



## copano_son (Dec 17, 2007)

*1st Red*

My wife caught this 27 inch redfish on her 27th birthday and it was her first one!!!


----------



## sergio380 (Dec 13, 2008)

32 in. Red


----------



## Finfisher (Jul 20, 2008)

My bro on his first kayak trip
He was pumped 

Me with one in my lap


----------



## Finfisher (Jul 20, 2008)

*Caught his brother*

Got this one at GISP a few weeks ago. I love the 
"eyes"



Justin_Time said:


> The release...


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Adding another


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

Kristin and one of her bullreds. All CPR'd


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

from this weekend Matty


----------



## Saltwater SS (Dec 23, 2007)

*Rockport*

Rockport redfish


----------



## Chloebella (Jul 30, 2009)

Caught this 20.5" red Oct. 17th 2009.:an5:


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Nov. Red*

Started Cold finshed Hot.


----------



## G-Money (Aug 3, 2007)

I vote for Cheetah and his redfish dog Zack.


----------



## DMoe (Oct 17, 2009)

Like that tail spot on Spazbyte's, that's my vote.

DMoe


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*BS Marketing*

Sorry, 60 days of Redfish pics and only 1..

I should of read it all the way through.. Free reel got my attention

This has got sucka written all over it.


----------



## Chloebella (Jul 30, 2009)

I dont know if its his camera but Capt. Juarez has the goldest/bronzest redfish I have seen on here. Got my vote.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Captain Dave said:


> Sorry, 60 days of Redfish pics and only 1..
> 
> I should of read it all the way through.. Free reel got my attention
> 
> This has got sucka written all over it.


I think i'm with ya on this one. March 9 join date and only 4 posts. Hmmmm

Not to mention hardly anyone's "voting" 

Something smell's like tuna


----------



## Capt. Pevey (Nov 25, 2005)

Big Red
Capt. Pevey


----------



## fishngolf (Aug 31, 2004)

here you go:


----------



## ls7747 (Jul 20, 2009)

*vote*

1 vote for spazbyte!!!


----------



## reddrum (Aug 11, 2005)

43 inch red


----------



## rpavlick (Mar 11, 2009)

This is a real contest and all you have to do is submit 1 photo and 60 days was allotted so people have time to get out there get a new photo if they need one and give people the time to vote. That is right, there have not been a lot of votes. Exactly why we are giving people time! Capt. Dave..sorry man. It was outlined in the first post to only post one photo and I tried to help by posting a reminder. So, why don't you repost just one photo and say this is the one I want to submit for voting? Problem solved for the Captain and anyone else who submitted multiple pics!

If anyone has question just PM me or email me. I handle promotions and advertising for this website 2coolfishing.com. Here is my 2coolfishing.com email. [email protected] . Okuma is our sponsor on this site and was nice enough to work with 2cool on this great promotion! My name is Rob Pavlick. Thanks to 2cool members for their pics and thanks to our sponsor Okuma Fishing for providing this great Serrano Reel! Here is a direct link to the Serrano info page on the Okuma website.

http://okumafishingteam.com/family/270833


----------



## CAN'T BE OUT FISHED (Jan 28, 2009)

*CAUGHT AUGUST 2009*


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

I vote for RAT DADDY with the 2 27 7/8 reds at the XRT weighin LOL:walkingsm
okuma can just send me one of those reels I would gladly try one out and give them a report on it how I liked its performance:rotfl:


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

*10-10 jetties*

1 st bull red Woo Hoo...


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

A few LLM redfish.


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

*Venice LA 26 3/4 rite on the money*


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

A few


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

*WIFE CAUGHT EM!*

she caught them in less than knee deep water


----------



## fish finder (Jul 7, 2009)

*MY SONS FIRST RED SIGHT CASTING JULY 4 2009*


----------



## long shot (Sep 23, 2006)

My brother got this shot of me landing one of the many reds on this trip. We couldnt buy a trout but the reds were easy.


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

keep the pics and votes coming


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

Gotta vote for Hop's double on top! Now THAT'S a blow up!


----------



## redfishandy (Feb 28, 2009)

williams first on lure gets my vote


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Here's a few...



















And last but not least....I can't claim this picture as my own, but it is a nice red isn't it ?


----------



## steelrain202 (Jul 2, 2008)

Bocephus said:


> Here's a few...
> 
> And last but not least....I can't claim this picture as my own, but it is a nice red isn't it ?


Wheres the fish?:tongue:


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Summersam's lil man!*

The little guy in summersam's picture has got to be the best one, you older guy's need to take note what a real fisherman looks like!!!


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

*I meant SuperSam*

I mean the little fisherman in supersam's pic


----------



## redfishandy (Feb 28, 2009)

what fish lol


----------



## Finfisher (Jul 20, 2008)

I vote for Supersam
Hard to beat that smile
He's hooked for life now
Nice catch and way to go dad taking him with ya


----------



## CavassoCruisin (Jun 21, 2006)

I shot this one of my compadre Justin CPRing a 33"er back in January.


----------



## NTXAg (Jul 14, 2008)

Caught this on an Okuma Vinson 40 and a Black Top Dog.


----------



## easy living (Oct 23, 2009)

ok folk here goes ive been trollin on this sight 4 bout a year or so now but i thought free new reel for redfish pick what the heck this nice 271/2 in red caught on #8 pink hollagram corky end of aug. 09 now if i can just figure out how to upload image we'







ll be on


----------



## Duck (Feb 21, 2005)

Capt. Juarez said:


>


When I saw this pic a few weeks back, I couldn't believe the color of that fish - absolutely awesome!!! Fished Big Lake yesterday for the first time & caught several (in open water) that must be related to that one. Pics do not do the color justice - absolutely beautiful fish!! Definitely dressed for the upcoming holiday - one even carried the orange coloration in his eyes.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

this was taken on one of my guided trips back in early August


----------



## Suthsayer (Sep 27, 2004)

*27" Red Guadelupe Bay*

Guadelupe Bay Winter Red


----------



## Tall Steve (Jun 22, 2004)

San Antonio Bay in February, of my good friend Gerardo.


----------



## Tall Steve (Jun 22, 2004)

Duck said:


> When I saw this pic a few weeks back, I couldn't believe the color of that fish - absolutely awesome!!! Fished Big Lake yesterday for the first time & caught several (in open water) that must be related to that one. Pics do not do the color justice - absolutely beautiful fish!! Definitely dressed for the upcoming holiday - one even carried the orange coloration in his eyes.


I like mine the best, but if I had to vote for another one I think the colors in this one pop pretty good.


----------



## vincent (Aug 25, 2005)

A pic of my partner Clint in Sabine


----------



## trio-assassin (Nov 4, 2008)

This guy was in about 4 inches of water along an oyster reef...i paddled along watching him for a while and finally made the perfect cast! This was on 10-23-09. BTW great pics so far!


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Redfish caught just offshore in clear water, on a DOA bait.
If I can somehow upload the picture.


----------



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

Bocephus said:


> Here's a few...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i claim it. #1 redfish killa on the Texas coast! kinda an old pic, let me know want some updates. (avatar (wife))


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Bocephus said:


> Here's a few...
> 
> Thats a big hand you have Sally:rotfl:...
> 
> And last but not least....I can't claim this picture as my own, but it is a nice red isn't it ?


 ......


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

*Little Man Gets My Vote!*

Post #18 gets my vote! (djduke47823) As long as the little man wins the reel!


----------



## RedFisch (Jan 15, 2009)

27 3/4" East Galveston


----------



## Texashookers (May 30, 2009)

heres mine and wifes mine at galveston jettys and hers port mansfield wading skinny water


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

27 3/4" 7LB Red caught in West Bay on the 4th of July!


----------



## imhammer (Oct 13, 2007)

How about this one!


----------



## POCLANCE (Apr 5, 2006)

*Family Red*

My wife and 4 year old tagged team this 44" bull. They were using light tackle with 10 lb test. Took 40 minutes to get it in. Revived and released to lay eggs and fight another day.


----------



## Foold'emagin (Apr 8, 2008)

ICW RED


----------



## westexas (Oct 14, 2006)

My sweet release.


----------



## LPKENNER (Apr 26, 2006)

its hard to take a good pic when you are your own camera man!! this was last jan on a Texas alvacado


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Right before the bottom fell out in the Chandaleurs.... Note, this picture was taken at 1PM


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

My wife and her friends acting goofy after Babes on the Bay tourney


----------



## TxDave (Jul 9, 2009)

CPR'd in early August


----------



## Finfisher (Jul 20, 2008)

Vote for Finfisher
!!!:doowapsta


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Halloween bull red out at the Galveston Jetties....36+ inches...caught with a baitcaster on a med-light rod spooled with 20lb braid....released to fight another day


----------



## onemorecast19 (Jan 31, 2009)

*Redfish*

Caught this bull last year before ike Surfside 42 inches


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

here


----------



## drumbeat (Sep 20, 2005)

how do you attach a pic to this ? or respond


----------



## drumbeat (Sep 20, 2005)

*Grandson't first keeper red !*

23" red caught outta seabrook flats on a pearl 3" gulp ...


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

april 2009


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

a CPR Redfish fishing out of the kayak.


----------



## johnny a (Jun 10, 2006)

Here is one from the beach.


----------



## drumbeat (Sep 20, 2005)

*My first keeper red 23"*

Grandson Xavier Marquez with his first keeper red ... fishing the seabrook
flats using a pearl gulp..


----------



## BayFishBob (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Whaler Jim (Aug 14, 2005)

*First red*

This was Norm's first red taken on a chartreuse Gulp. I believe they are carefully eyeing each other.


----------



## ksavoie (Jul 6, 2006)

*Red Fish pics*

Red Fish pics


----------



## BayFishBob (Jul 20, 2009)

*Galveston Jetties November 2009*


----------



## Capt. Tim Bradbeer (Jun 27, 2006)

*Big Blow Up*

52" on a Corky Floater in West Galveston Bay 4-12-09...successfully released.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

I'll play.


----------



## rpavlick (Mar 11, 2009)

Wow great photos everyone! Thanks so much for all this participation. The official announcement of the winner will be December 11th. Don't forget to cast your vote for your favorite photos. Good luck to everyone!

Rob Pavlick


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

So many Redfish, so little time:fireworks


----------



## notoj (Apr 25, 2006)

This one is a couple of years old so I know I can`t win, but still pretty cool. No spot redfish My buddy caught !


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

notoj said:


> This one is a couple of years old so I know I can`t win, but still pretty cool. No spot redfish My buddy caught !


 Man thats a record croaker LOL:doowapsta


----------



## jay427 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Underwater Red*

underwater with pink skitterwalk still in mouth


----------



## ksavoie (Jul 6, 2006)

Your pic with the beer bottle show you may have other talents! Ha. Ha


----------



## Capn' Tneale (Jan 17, 2006)

holloweeeen


----------



## Daniel32 (Jul 19, 2007)

Some pics from July fishing with my new father-in-law

Hook Up at Sunset










The Redfish










The Final Result


----------



## texaslunker (Jun 19, 2009)

Funny one.


----------



## KungfuGaspergoo (Nov 13, 2008)

1 Vote for Surf OX


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

my nephew zack davis. quess he was about 10. not his biggest. at the age of 5 he caught one 46 inches. both fish were caught on trout rods.


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

From earlier this year. CPR


----------



## piratelooksat40 (Mar 18, 2008)

*nka 9821*! I LOVE your picture! This should be the WINNER!


----------



## rpavlick (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone for participating in this contest. Our winner is Spazbyte! I will be sending him the Okuma reel. We will have more contests to come. Great photos everyone!


----------



## nick18 (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Spazbyte (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow, thanks Rob and 2cool, and those other than myself that voted for my picture. 2Cool is awesome. Merry Christmas and thanks again...... Spaz....


----------



## trout-thumper (Apr 24, 2008)

35 incher gold spoon


----------



## DMoe (Oct 17, 2009)

Congrats Spazbyte!!!!!


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Where is the winning photo? I've lost track of what page it's on, there have been so many.



rpavlick said:


> Thanks everyone for participating in this contest. Our winner is Spazbyte! I will be sending him the Okuma reel. We will have more contests to come. Great photos everyone!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Trouthappy said:


> Where is the winning photo? I've lost track of what page it's on, there have been so many.


Right. 
Can someone be so kind to do a repost?!


----------



## Pasquale06 (Apr 19, 2009)

*Redfish Photo Contest*

Caught on our Honey Moon Nov. 20, 2009! Caught and Released!


----------



## Spazbyte (Dec 14, 2008)

That Robbie Guy said:


> Right.
> Can someone be so kind to do a repost?!


Here's the photo. Seems folks like the way the dots were.


----------



## reelgunz (Aug 18, 2009)

*My Best Red of 2009*

Here is my post and best Red of 2009


----------



## no bait (Jan 19, 2007)

the red pic contest


----------

